# Computer Name resolving to wrong IP



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

I have a few computers resolving to the wrong IP. The problem started when I switched computer names. Computer1 to Computer2. I've flushed the DNS, unjoin/rejoin computer, deleted the computer from the DHCP.

Question: is there a command to have a computer resolve to a spcific IP? 
How do I remove the IP from the DNS?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you open up DNS on the server you should see all the forward and reverse records. Delete the incorrect ones. And if you want a computer to have the same IP all the time either assign it an IP outside the DHCP scope or give a reservation in the scope itself.


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

When I open up the DNS and then go to forward or reverse records, I cant find the ip's in question in there.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Do you find the 2 offendeing computers (Computer1 and Computer2) listed in there? Do the IPs there match their current IPs or do they match old IPs? What happens when you NSlookup?

On the machines with the problem have you done a command ipconfig /registerdns?


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

flush DNS, rebboot workstation & server. it takes some time to populate settings


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

I cant find any of the offending computers in the DNS - or computers in general.

I flushed the DNS and rebooted all servers and workstations - still the same.
computer 1 resolves to .67 when it should be .87

I've already unjoined the domain, deleted IP from DHCP, applied new SID and then rejoined domain. same problem

I cant find any computers in the DNS so that I can make sure to clean removed the IP or computer.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you checked the DNS event log on the server if you can't find any computer records at all you have alot bigger problems than just a couple of workstation.

In the forward lookup zone it should be forward lookup zone - subfolder yourdomain and in there should be the A host records. In the reverse lookup zone it should be a portion of your ip addressing scheme in reverse and in there hsould be a bunch of ptr records that have the ips of your machines and the data section should say your PC names.

You also still never answered any of my posts questions at all.


----------



## alexenjen (Aug 3, 2000)

Event 4004 & 4005

I checked the sub folders and theres no IP's or computer names. That's why I couldnt answer your question. I need to reload or repair the DNS. It no longer show's the ip's in the network.


----------



## mich2212001 (Jul 31, 2008)

some time the netbios name showes up, microsoft has a fix for that. also make sure that u clear the discription of the computers in questions


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you tried reloading DNS on the server? This is probably the best thing to try with errors as severe as the 4004 and 4005s.


----------

